

Ask HN: what is the most inspiring entrepreneur story ever? - wsieroci

Hi HN,<p>I am wondering what do you think is most inspiring entrepreneur story ever?
======
Sabrosa
Elon Musk, Steve Jobs, and Jay Z are all pretty inspiring.

EM: [http://www.bloomberg.com/video/73460184-elon-musk-
profiled-b...](http://www.bloomberg.com/video/73460184-elon-musk-profiled-
bloomberg-risk-takers.html)

SJ: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vrM7AvmxTA>

Jay Z: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_O7ra9LDis>

~~~
wsieroci
Thanks

------
macca321
Tony Montana - lots and lots of people have been inspired to try and do what
he did, often with similar results.

------
timmm
Soichiro Honda

Gary Vaynerchuck

------
alpine
It didn't end well and he made some poor business decisions along the way, but
Tesla still deserves consideration.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla>

------
alpine
Lord Kelvin has to be a contender
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Thomson,_1st_Baron_Kelv...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Thomson,_1st_Baron_Kelvin)

